# table for my new max trax



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

I am building this table to put my new max trax ho track on it. It is 18.6x5.6 with extended drivers stand that is 8inches x10ft. Let me know what you think or any ideas, thinking about mdf for the top any thoughts. It will have vertical siding on the bottom of table any ideas are appreciated.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Engineered to withstand _*ANYTHING*_!

Love it -- looks awesome sturdy! Some might say overkill, but I say it will never break. :thumbsup:


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

1976Cordoba said:


> Engineered to withstand _*ANYTHING*_!
> 
> Love it -- looks awesome sturdy! Some might say overkill, but I say it will never break. :thumbsup:


I'll say......NICE WORK!!

There's a lot of things my old lady can heave out onto the front lawn. My track is not among them


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I was thinking of this for my next slot car table. I just have to convince my wife to let me put it in the living room.

Rich


----------



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

I have raced on a few tables that were pretty wobbly. This one does not move at all, lol little extra cost and time but if your gonna do it do it right the first time. I have plenty of room in my basement and i do not need to move it. thx for the replies


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

I don't think that table will work, Send the track to me...lol..Nice work...



Dave


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

NTxSlotCars said:


> I was thinking of this for my next slot car table. I just have to convince my wife to let me put it in the living room.
> 
> Rich



Rich, 
I like it. Its' sturdy, yet portable. And it looks like you can lay an awful large amount of track on it!! :woohoo:


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Oh man wait until AFXToo see's that thing... To think how much crap I took over 4X4 posts. 

Nice work though. You probably could have used 1/10 the lumber but sure looks sturdy. You classify that baby as a fallout shelter.


----------



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

this thing is perfectly straight and square and level, i put a string on it lol wont be no sagging going on here, thinking about building a drag strip next. I will be done with it this weekend i will repost some more pictures.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

*Portable???*

That table is sturdier than the wall no doubt!!! Portable, I doubt it!!! By the time you add a surface, then the track, some landscaping, it ain't moving. I used 1/4 plywood for the surface, then layed the 3/8 MDF routed track on top and have had no problems. You could use that table for a storm shelter, just crawl underneath. I do like the engineering though!!! Just my thoughts...RM


----------



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

that is a good idea i will put a door on it and a fridge inside in case we get bombed . OR a TORNADO phone also :jest::jest:


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Good work on table framing. My table is similar in size, ( 74in. X 19' ) & design. I have a
lower platform for storage. :thumbsup:


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

> Oh man wait until AFXToo see's that thing... To think how much crap I took over 4X4 posts.


Too funny! You try to save a few redwoods worth of lumber from being used to support two pounds of plastic and get labeled as a wood saving zealot.  Hey, I wish the guys who framed my house used half as much wood as what's in that table. It looks great though, nuclear hardened and capable of serving as the main stage for the Fat Chicks River Dance Review. 

Looks great, can't wait to see it finished out, trimmed, and fitted with some proper driver's stations.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

AfxToo said:


> Too funny! You try to save a few redwoods worth of lumber from being used to support two pounds of plastic and get labeled as a wood saving zealot.  Hey, I wish the guys who framed my house used half as much wood as what's in that table. It looks great though, nuclear hardened and capable of serving as the main stage for the Fat Chicks River Dance Review.
> 
> Looks great, can't wait to see it finished out, trimmed, and fitted with some proper driver's stations.


Hahahahahahaha!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

NTxSlotCars said:


> I was thinking of this for my next slot car table. I just have to convince my wife to let me put it in the living room.
> 
> Rich


 
Go for it. Just think of the places you could take it.  rr


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Way to go on the table.

One of the things I did wrong on my track was that I put too few braces in my table when I built it.

What a pain it was to go back and fix that.I wish I built something like this from the get go.

Keep the pics coming,I want to see it when its done.

Mike


----------

